

In wake of data breach, P.F. Chang's is using mechanical credit card readers - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/data-protection/422922/pf-changs-turns-manual-card-processing-after-confirming-breach

======
nandhp
That's awesome. I'm glad they (and their bank) remember this "technology"
exists.

For those who have never seen one before:
[http://imgur.com/bUWFd6u](http://imgur.com/bUWFd6u)

